# Twin Flex



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Just curious what is going on here--two different people retracting bids? That would be two bidders banned from any of my auctions-ever!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172419512299?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 30, 2016)

My thoughts are: if you not committed to buying, don't bother throwing down a bid. Plain and simple!


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2016)

Bidders remorse?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2016)

Pretty! $2500 to start it; $150 to ship


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 30, 2016)

That is so cool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2016)

I guess the person that retracted their bid two days ago had a change of heart. Hopefully they follow through. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 30, 2016)

He didn't want to be on your poop list Shawn. You scared him straight.

That's funny how the cabe has auto clean up on some of the choice words 

"Garbage" was not the word I wrote.........More like SH*T


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 6, 2016)

Very cool bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2016)

1 bid is all it took.
So was it a member here? Care to Share??


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes it's my friends bike that he is selling the twin flex on eBay .


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2016)

well, it's technically a collection of unrelated parts, not much of it goes together.


----------

